# 46 gallon bowfront progress



## ls84 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is my low-tech 46 gallon bowfront. It's been up and running maybe..a month and a half.

Eco Complete substrate
driftwood
.84 watts of T5 per gallon
No Co2, no fertilizers

Simple low light plants:
Anubias
Java moss
Corkscrew Vals
Water Wisteria
Foxtail
Ludwigia
Crypts
Java Fern
Water Sprite

15 Green Neons
8 Rummy Nose Tetras
5 Albino Corydoras

10 Von Rio or "Flame" Tetras in quarantine waiting to go into the tank

All fish were drip acclimated and I have not lost one in the 3 weeks they have been in the tank.

Only issue I am having is that the right side of the tank is growing faster than the left side because the floating Water Wisteria tends to be pushed to the left side by the filter, blocking the light. No algae issues yet.

Here is the tank when it was first planted:










And the tank now:










The little blobs are of course the fish, who did not want to pose for the picture.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome tank!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's really filling in well.

Where'd you find your Green Neons?


----------



## ls84 (Jan 5, 2010)

All the fish were bought at my LFS in New Jersey, Animals N Things...and while some of the issues I have with the way they keep their animals had me not waiting to give them any of my money, their freshwater fish selection is great and the fish are all healthy looking, so I gave in and bought them from there. I could not find another store that had the selection, health and good prices they had.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice! So how long did it tank to get from picture 1 to picture 2? I'm doing a low tech tank myself but have fairly slow growing varieties, so haven't seen any crazy growth.


----------



## FromLaredo (Dec 22, 2009)

absolutely fish in Clifton NJ has a much better selection, the best i have ever seen, excellent reviews.


----------



## ls84 (Jan 5, 2010)

First picture, about Jan. 5th, and last picture tonight, Feb. 6th. So it's actually only been 33 days, not a month and a half. I planted heavily right from the start, from the advice I got on this forum. I used some water and a Fluval canister from another established tank. The tank cycled in about 14 days, and I stocked the corys and the neons first. I waited about a week and added the Rummy Nose. I have been testing the water on a weekly basis to make sure everything is still running smoothly. My plants have definately grown in the past 33 days, but I have no experience with how fast they would grow with higher light and Co2, because this is my first planted tank. The very low light I have seems to be working for the undemanding plants I picked. I am happy with the rate things are growing because I don't want to have to aquascape and trim plants. So far this has been a pretty low maintenance tank. Well see...!


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

nice lookin tank,iam working on a 46 gal bow front myself


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> That's really filling in well.
> 
> Where'd you find your Green Neons?


You are really really wanting the Green Neons aren't you? 
There is one place here in the Denver area that carries them when ever he can get them, which from what I have seen is more often than not. Not sure if he ships, but you could try they are Called "Fish Den"

to the OP, I LOVE your drift wood.


----------

